# "Washed-out" Photographs



## Domqa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I just have a quick question, I really hope you'll be able to answer it as I simply can't find the answer myself anywhere and from anyone I know or asked already!
So here it is, I really want to take some photographs that look like they're 'washed-out' or have slightly 'faded' colours, I hope that makes sense! Simply, pictures such as the ones published on one of my favourite blogs, FrouFrouu - FrouFrouu.
Can I get such look only in an editing software such as Photoshop OR can I just get a filter or something to achieve such effect? Or is there any settings on the camera that would help? (I use Canon 500D with Canon 50mm 1.8 lens).

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 18, 2012)

Shoot at too high of an ISO, to give the 'noisy' look.  Then in PP: desaturate mildly, bump up the exposure and reduce the contrast.  

Essentially do everything the exact opposite of what you'd normally do in PP.

Or just use an iPhone with instagram or hipstamatic.


----------



## Domqa (Jun 18, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Shoot at too high of an ISO, to give the 'noisy' look.  Then in PP: desaturate mildly, bump up the exposure and reduce the contrast.
> 
> Essentially do everything the exact opposite of what you'd normally do in PP.
> 
> Or just use an iPhone with instagram or hipstamatic.



Thank you so much! Will try it out tomorrow so!
I do not own an iPhone, and I just hate instagram pictures! So I'll just stick with my DSLR.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have LR?  Go to your tone curve, go to the bottom left corner of your curve, move that point up a little.  

Also check this

Visual Supply Co (VSCO)


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol @ the instagram reference.


----------



## MTVision (Jun 18, 2012)

Domqa said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> I just have a quick question, I really hope you'll be able to answer it as I simply can't find the answer myself anywhere and from anyone I know or asked already!
> So here it is, I really want to take some photographs that look like they're 'washed-out' or have slightly 'faded' colours, I hope that makes sense! Simply, pictures such as the ones published on one of my favourite blogs, FrouFrouu - FrouFrouu.
> Can I get such look only in an editing software such as Photoshop OR can I just get a filter or something to achieve such effect? Or is there any settings on the camera that would help? (I use Canon 500D with Canon 50mm 1.8 lens).
> ...



Those pictures look similar to what people call matte processing. If you don't have LR you can still do it in photoshop. 

Make a curves adjustment layer. Make 3 anchors points along the line (at the vertical/horizontal line intersections). Then click on the dot/anchor in the bottom left and use the arrow keys to raise it up until you get it around where you want it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Do you have LR?  Go to your tone curve, go to the bottom left corner of your curve, move that point up a little.
> 
> Also check this
> 
> Visual Supply Co (VSCO)



I vouch for Visual Supply Co. Great product.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 18, 2012)

Just for giggles, stretch a nylon or panty hose leg over your lens and rubber band it into place.  Then take a few shots.  See if you like the results.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 18, 2012)

This guy is a spammer just trying to increase views to the website he linked to...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 18, 2012)

Domqa said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot at too high of an ISO, to give the 'noisy' look.  Then in PP: desaturate mildly, bump up the exposure and reduce the contrast.
> ...



The off set tool in the exposure can help too.


----------

